# To Winterize---Or Not!



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Living in the Great Northwest raises a question in my mind. The winters here can be quite mild--nothing below 27 degrees. Then again it can occasionally get in the teens. Anti freeze----blow the lines or just drain everything----?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

You'd probably be okay...I've left mine unwinterized in those types of temps. It has to fall below 32F for awhile and stay there to freeze up the pipes, they don't feeze the second, minute, or even hour when it gets to 32...usually the sun bakes the camper and it stays warmer inside than outside for 4-6 hours after the sun drops.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcamp said:


> Living in the Great Northwest raises a question in my mind. The winters here can be quite mild--nothing below 27 degrees. Then again it can occasionally get in the teens. Anti freeze----blow the lines or just drain everything----?


My first year with my Coleman tent trailer I used Antifreeze (worked fine) then I found out how to simply blow out the lines with an air compressor. I've done that ever since and we've had a few cold streaks since then, and I've had no issues. I do pour anti freeze into the traps. Make sure you blow out ALL the lines. (outside sink...quickie flush...etc)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you're in doubt....Blow it out!!!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

So for us Californian's, do we need to winterize our trailers? Cold for me is when it goes below 60...brrrr


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

CalifRVers said:


> So for us Californian's, do we need to winterize our trailers? Cold for me is when it goes below 60...brrrr


We have never winterized! So enjoy!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replys---I'm in doubt so I'll blow 'em out! Plus add some anti freze in the traps.







---Yup--it's been one of those days here in Oregon!


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been holding out, hoping to sneak one more trip in here in Ohio. I will winterize the OB this weekend.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I empty the water heater after each trip, then blow all the lines out, then suck in just enough antifreeze to put some in the water pump. After our last trip of the year I do that, plus dump some in the drains and tanks.


----------

